# First Time Member



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

Just been recommended this site and viewed it for the first time today. I'm just beginning to get serious about my gym work though have played around at it for more than five years. Looks like this site will help me learn loads and undo some of my bad habits. Now 37, wish I had started serious training earlier but the last 18 months has been very rewarding. Went from a slightly flabby 12 stone to a much stronger and reasonably toned 13 stone. Given me a real kick. Anyway, just wanted to say hi and will now read up on the useful posts.

Thanks,

Ajax


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome dude 8)


----------



## The Godfather (Oct 23, 2005)

welcome to MC


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi & welcome ajax


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome ajax, you have been making nice progress in the 18 months you mentioned and im sure you will only get better with coming here and reading posts and asking lots of questions 

Caymen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome to MC mate 8)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome buddy


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

hello there!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome Ajax, where do you train? I go to The Gym at Longstone and No Limits, I used to use the climber centre at Ratho but the car park is like the surface of the moon so let my membership run out.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Extreme. Fountainbridge, Edinburgh


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome Ajax.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------

